# Aqueon Betta Falls



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has one of these. I think they're cute, but I can't seem to find much info on how big each tank is, how strong the current is, etc. Basically if it's actually suitable for a betta (or three).


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

It looks way to small to be holding 3 bettas


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

BettaLover4life said:


> It looks way to small to be holding 3 bettas


That's what I was thinking. That's why I was hoping someone might have some info on them. I'd rather not drive half an hour to look at them & that's the closest I can find some. XD I've always had an idea of setting something like this up, but it wasn't a small set-up & that's out of the question now that my brother is coming to live here. When I saw these, I figured it was worth looking into.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually saw one for the first time at a not so local LFS on Tuesday! It was neat but it was roughly 1/4 a gallon for each fish, maybe 1/2 a gallon. It also seemed like the flow would be too much for the fish as well but still looks neat I do agree.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

HOLY moly. Thank you for the feedback, lilnaugrim. I won't be picking one of these up. That's frustrating & a bit irritating that they'd market something like that.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np! I was quite fascinated by the tank since I'd never seen anything like it! They only had one Betta in it though and he was at the top. He didn't seen to have too much issue with the water flow but I really wasn't looking for too long. It's a shame it's not bigger though, like 1 gallon for each THEN I might look into buying! lol But yeah, I agree it is a shame.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Pictures of actual tank here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=379186

I think less than 0.5 gallons per compartment.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw one of these at my LFS and it had only one betta in the top compartment. He was nicely colored, but it was definitely still too small. Definitely no bigger than 1/2 gallon compartments. Great idea, just needs more tweaking.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Additionally, I'm not sure that the tank is heated? And it seems like it would be difficult to heat if it is not.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Does it have a lid? I can't tell.
I kept 2 bettas In a divided tank before, whenever I took the lid off to feed them one would always jump over to the other side. Not ideal! :/


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

here's a link to another thread talking about this tank.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=379186


----------

